
Why liberal arts education matters - sethbannon
http://blog.chaddickerson.com/2013/02/03/liberal-arts-matter/
======
vph
>I just think that being successful in a modern society requires a broader
understanding of humanity and people, and the liberal arts and humanities are
important ingredients

This is what many of us subscribe to. Logical intelligence is important, but
so is emotional intelligence: the type of intelligence that empowers us to
function collaboratively effectively in a highly networked environment.

Unfortunately, there are those (some very smart) who that college (liberal
arts education) is a waste of money and time. They think sending young people
to highly, exclusively technical training programs would be better for
society.

------
kumarski
Given 6 weeks of preparation time, I imagine lackluster engineers like myself
could test out of a liberal arts degree.

